# Making my own CNC router



## Chris Hamel (May 19, 2021)

A  couple of months ago I started thinking about buying a CNC router.  My friend Ray convinced me to build my own.  With his help and guidance I have made  major progress.  I have completed the major mechanical components.  I have ended up with a machine that will have a work area of about 16" x 16".  I am using a Bosch 1617 router.  I used 16 mm rails and 8 mm, 2mm pitch lead screws.  I am going to use Mach 3.  I have heard of people going with Linuxcnc, but my friend is a Mach 3 expert, so for now that seems the best way to go.  Next step is wiring everything up and figure out cable management.  Going to put all of the components inside an old computer case.


----------



## Chris Hamel (May 27, 2021)

Finished the cnc router and actually  created something with it.  A simple sign.


----------

